# 1" head tube to 1 1/8" head tube



## nmadse1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I've got a Merlin extralight that's at least 10 years old. I'm in the process of building it up again with new and lighter components. To get the advantage of lightening up with headset/stem/bars, most require a 1 1/8" head tube. Two questions:

1) any recommendations on where/what to get for top of the line 1" parts, OR

2) has anyone ever heard of converting from 1" to 1 1/8" by having a skilled bike machinist hollow out the head tube?

Thanks.


----------



## David Kirk (Mar 6, 2005)

One can't ream out a head tube to have it fit a smaller steerer. There would be no headtube left. It's possible to replace the head tube with a larger one but it's hardly cost effective.

If you want to fit a stem meant for a 1 1/8" steerer to a 1" fork that is really simple and cheap have your shop get you a shim meant for this purpose. The company "Problem Solvers" offers them and they cost a good $5. This will allow you to fit a new light stem to the fork with no compromise at all. It works fine and looks seamless as you can't see the shim.

Happy Thanksgiving.

Dave


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Good 1" Parts

Headsets:
There are several options for good quality 1" headsets from FSA, Chris King and Campy in both threadless and threaded.










Fork:
Wound Up makes a 1" version of all their nice carbon forks. Their polished alloy crowns and straight thin blade forks would look sweet with your 10 year Merlin ti frame.










Stem:
You can use any 1 1/8 stem, just order a shim to reduce it down to 1". So plenty of stems to choose from.


----------



## nmadse1 (Apr 19, 2008)

*1-inch carbon forks*

Thanks for the good advise. It's nice to know the conversion is that simple.
Are there any other companies that manufacture good quality, light weight, 1-inch, carbon forks?


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

As cliche as it sounds, just do 'google' or ebay search. That's how I found a Reynolds carbon fork for very good $$$. Lot's of options out there.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I recently saw a merlin for sale on ebay that had been sent back to merlin to have a restoration done. In the process, the owner had the 1" headtube replaced with a 1 1/8" headtube. Normally, I would think it probably wouldn't be worth it, but ti is supposedly a "forever " frame, and it is a merlin, so if you really like the bike, contact merlin and see what they can do for you. I would guess you are talking about a good $300, plus the cost of a new fork, headset and stem, but it may well be worth it to you. If you have gotten 10 good years out of it, perhaps you can have them rebuff the finish, do the headtube, and you'll have a bike that looks as good as a new one! Good luck!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

David Kirk said:


> One can't ream out a head tube to have it fit a smaller steerer. There would be no headtube left. It's possible to replace the head tube with a larger one but it's hardly cost effective.
> 
> If you want to fit a stem meant for a 1 1/8" steerer to a 1" fork that is really simple and cheap have your shop get you a shim meant for this purpose. The company "Problem Solvers" offers them and they cost a good $5. This will allow you to fit a new light stem to the fork with no compromise at all. It works fine and looks seamless as you can't see the shim.
> 
> ...


i think you mis-read the question...


----------



## David Kirk (Mar 6, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> i think you mis-read the question...



That very well could be. It seems the OP was asking how to get a 1 1/8" fork (and therefore a 1 1/8" stem) into his frame that was built for a 1" fork.

All I was saying was that you can't modify the head tube but you could have it replaced and that you can use a 1" fork and with a shim fit a 1 1/8" stem.

If I misunderstood it's my bad.

Dave


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Wound Up, Reynolds, Alpha Q, and Easton all at one time or another made/make lightweight carbon road forks with 1" steerer tubes. You may not be able to get a true full carbon in some models, if any, but plenty of carbon/alloy ones available. Check Ebay and the big dealers. You'll likely find a sweet deal as so few bikes use 1" headtubes these days.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

holy cromoly said:


>


OOOooh! That`s sharp. Almost enough to make me turn carbon!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

David Kirk said:


> That very well could be. It seems the OP was asking how to get a 1 1/8" fork (and therefore a 1 1/8" stem) into his frame that was built for a 1" fork.
> 
> All I was saying was that you can't modify the head tube but you could have it replaced and that you can use a 1" fork and with a shim fit a 1 1/8" stem.
> 
> ...


nope, now that i look at it again, you were right all along...dohhhhhh


----------



## David Kirk (Mar 6, 2005)

I have Reynolds Ouzo Pro 1" forks in stock in a bunch of rakes. Carbon steerer.

Contact me offline if interested.

dave


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

There are PLENTY of stems out there to accomodate a 1" steerer. Don't worry about going to the 1&1/8th. If you're using the same fork, just get a quill to 1&1/8'' adapter at bikeman. That's what I did to keep the cost down for now.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Peanya said:


> There are PLENTY of stems out there to accomodate a 1" steerer. Don't worry about going to the 1&1/8th. If you're using the same fork, just get a quill to 1&1/8'' adapter at bikeman. That's what I did to keep the cost down for now.




op wants to lighten up... that's not gonna accomplish the goal


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Ask Colnago what they think about 1-1/8". I had to hand it to Colnago for holding out as long as they did. 

I think going threadless have an advantage though, I don't know if it worth the expense, but it's better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

CurbDestroyer said:


> ..........., but it's better.


In what way??

For the most part I view it a retro-grade step in bicycle design.

A quill stem allows you to fine tune bar height in a simple way that most people can't with threadless, because they cut their steer tubes too short. A quill stem with a removeable faceplate solves the bar changing question.


----------

